# AMD Opteron



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Announced today...
Sledgehammer= AMD Opteron
Clawhammer= AMD Athlon 8th Generation

(fyi, the "Hammer" family is AMD's 64-bit CPU to be released in October )

(and the 386,486, Pentium, II, III, 4 and Atlon are all 32-bit right now...)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

... and the Opteron will be the Sever/Workstation version, the Atlon will be the consumer/desktop branded version.

Also announced was that Microsoft is releasing a 64-bit version of Windows fully compatible with all 32-bit apps, to be avaialble at launch.

..just some infor for the compu-geeks out there


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm glad Microsoft is releasing a Hammer OS. This is just what the world needed - an x86-64 CPU - finally!


----------



## ken4kne (Apr 19, 2002)

So, we'll have an OS. Maybe it'll have 64 bit Freecell so we have we'll have at least one program to run in 64 bit.


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

More info here.....www.rawghz.com


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

ken4kne - don't be so sure. I expect a large amount of support for x86-64. Even more interesting to me is the fact AMD is finally strong enough to use their own instruction set instead of following Intel. AMD RULEZ!!!!!


----------

